# NVIDIA Graphics card reinstall help



## JByrne (Aug 24, 2018)

Alright so i have had this laptop for several years, and at some point ran into a problem where i had to reinstall windows completely. I was not able to factory reset the computer and had to wipe the hard drive entirely. The computer came with a pre-installed NVidia graphics card and the necessary drivers for its function. Now that i have reinstalled windows those drivers are gone. When i go to reinstall them using the installer, it refuses to recognize the hardware even exists. So essentially the graphics card is useless at the moment. Is there anyway for me to fix this issue.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Can you go to start--run--devmgmt.msc expand unknown drivers/graphics and post a screenshot ?


----------



## JByrne (Aug 24, 2018)

These are the options I have in the device manager


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

You're missing a lot of drivers, download an application called CPU-Z, run it and identify your motherboard from there..

Go to the Motherboard vendor site, and download all drivers for your OS.. Start with Chipset drivers first, restart the computer and continue with the rest of the drivers..


----------



## JByrne (Aug 24, 2018)

I installed the drivers that i could but that but that didnt look like it changed much.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Post a new screenshot of the same window please..


----------



## JByrne (Aug 24, 2018)

Apologies


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

There are still a couple of devices.. One is the GFX card..

If you're sure it's a nvidia driver, go to the nvidia site, there will be an automatic detect/install option, download the web plugin which will scan the hardware and install the driver for you..


----------



## JByrne (Aug 24, 2018)

I have the intel graphics drivers up to date and have attempted to use nvidias auto detect. I know what graphics card is in the computer but the installer for that cards drivers, as well as the auto detect on nvidias website say that there is no graphics card installed.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Can you right click each of the unknown items, go to Properties-Details-Hardware IDs from the drop down and post the first line from both of them here ?


----------



## JByrne (Aug 24, 2018)

USB\VID_138A&PID_0050&REV_0060

ACPI\VEN_HPQ&DEV_6007


Im pretty sure the first one is my mouse


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

The first one is for your Synaptics touch pad, the second is the ACPI driver, check the laptop manufacturer website for these 2 drivers and download and install them.

Please do the previous steps for the Audio device with the exclamation point and also expand the gfx adapters and post a screenshot of the device manager.


----------



## JByrne (Aug 24, 2018)

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2807&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000

Thats for the audio and i installed the other two drivers yet those exclamation points are still there.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't think the correct driver is installed, else those 2 bangs should go away.. Where are you downloading the drivers from ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> i have had this laptop for several years


What is the make and model# of the laptop?
Go to the laptop manufacturers suport/download drivers site, type in your *Service Tag # *or browse for your model #, choose which version of Windows you are running (ie) *32bit or 64bit* and download th*e Chipset*,* nVidia *Display, and any other drivers you need for your model.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> What is the make and model# of the laptop?
> Go to the laptop manufacturers suport/download drivers site, type in your *Service Tag # *or browse for your model #, choose which version of Windows you are running (ie) *32bit or 64bit* and download th*e Chipset*,* nVidia *Display, and any other drivers you need for your model.


Above /\ is the correct and safest way to get the required drivers, no third party apps needed.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> What is the make and model# of the laptop?
> Go to the laptop manufacturers suport/download drivers site, type in your *Service Tag # *or browse for your model #, choose which version of Windows you are running (ie) *32bit or 64bit* and download th*e Chipset*,* nVidia *Display, and any other drivers you need for your model.


Please answer these questions.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

JByrne said:


> USB\VID_138A&PID_0050&REV_0060
> 
> ACPI\VEN_HPQ&DEV_6007
> 
> ...


The second one is the HP Mobile Data Protection Sensor (accelerometer) and its driver and software package is called HP 3D Driveguard, so it is NOT the dedicated Nvidia GPU.


----------

